# xfce4-volumed funktioniert nicht. [gelöst]

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe mir ein neues Xfce eingerichtet. Mit pulseaudio und Pavucontrol. Wenn ich dann die Lautstärketasten auf meiner Tastatur betätige, bekomme ich nur die Meldung: "Volume is muted" und es passiert nichts.

Ich habe mich dann als root angemeldet, alles ok. Darauf den User gelöscht, noch mal angelegt, gleiche Situation. Der Sound selber funktioniert einwandfrei.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Wed Sep 05, 2012 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Erdie

Mal ein ganz blöder Gedanke: Kann es sein, dass dem user eine Gruppe fehlt? audio oder sowas?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Daran denke ich auch die ganze Zeit. Aber ich finde nichts. In audio bin ich. Ich bin schon etwas weiter. Das Teil reagiert schon, wenn ich die Tasten drücke, aber der Lautstärke ist das egal... Die reagiert nicht drauf...

----------

## firefly

eventuell verstellt es den falschen mixer Kanal? (Statt Master oder PCM einen anderen)

Hast du schon mal mit alsamixer geschaut welcher mixer Kanal von dem tool verändert wird?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe ja Pulseaudio und da nutze ich pavucontrol. Da gibt es nur einen Regler für die Lautstärke. Auch wenn ich den Alsamixer in einer Konsole starte, habe ich nur einen Regler. Wenn ich die Xfce Lautstärkeregelung wieder auf alsa umstelle, dann bekomme ich wieder die vielen Regler. Und es bewegt sich keiner. Dieser Artikel hat mir schon etwas weitergeholfen:

http://grumbel.blogspot.it/2011/10/fixing-volume-control-in-xfce4.html

Ich denke, ich probiere es eventuell, dass ich die Tasten in der Systemsteuerung direkt angebe, das hat auch funktioniert, ist halt etwas mehr Fummelei, aber das scheint wohl auch bei Anderen nicht so perfekt zu funktionieren. Ich habe es jetzt wieder so gelöst:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-919072-start-0.html

Was solls...

----------

